# Indepedence Mo. Newbie



## ghorn (Nov 30, 2017)

Can anyone tell me somewhere to buy slingshots, bands, ammo and other assorted goodies in the Kansas City MO. aera? Also possible slingshot shooting club in KC. Thanks very much for any suggestions.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Simpleshot.com

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You likely won't find any suppliers of decent frames and ready to shoot supplies locally. Best bet is online and it doesn't get any better than SimpleShot.com

What you can find is supplies to buy and use locally, but that takes some personal investigation, asking around, searching etc. Bands, leather, wood, HDPE, elastics, rubber, ball bearings etc. Everything you need can be purchased and put together by yourself, once you know what to use and shoot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . Here is another good one . http://www.pocketpredator.com/


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

PocketPredator.com or A+Slingshots supply great ready made bands. eBay also has lots of good deals on bands....if you skip right on past the cheap Chinese crappy bands and tubes. On eBay look for Flatbands or USA Slingshots. Their bands and pouches are great. On eBay you can also find Warrior who sells both pouches and band materials.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, neighbor!

I know of NO slingshot vendors in the KCMO area, other than the big box outlets (Walmart, Dick's, etc. - if you are interested in Daisy, Barnett, Saunders style equipment).

I get my slingshots and supplies online, or via trades with forum members.

If you get over to Lawrence from time to time, I might be able to set you up with a trial set-up.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think that Fred45 lives around there. Simple Shot is a great place to get yourself set up. The site is easy to navigate. They have descriptions of everything for new people. Fast shipping and are very dependable


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure if you follow the advice given earlier in this thread you will get everything you need and possibly meet some nice people in the process.


----------

